# show off your freeride/downhill bike



## theoxymoron (Jul 23, 2006)

why isnt there a thread for Freeried and DH rigs? there should be

post some pics of your ride and some stats as well


----------



## skankinpickle (Jan 17, 2007)

theoxymoron said:


> why isnt there a thread for Freeried and DH rigs?


There Are Hundreds.


----------



## mtboutkast (Feb 2, 2004)

thousands


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

I wish theyd just ****in sticky one.


----------



## MTB-AHOLIC (Oct 8, 2005)

=ChrisB= said:


> I wish theyd just ****in sticky one.


yea true that


----------



## adamm3 (Mar 26, 2007)

since i am new to the forums and havent seen the old threads...here is my new ride...1st ride besides a few shake down runs was in Moab (procupine rim)


----------



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

sweet bike


----------



## adamm3 (Mar 26, 2007)

thx...really enjoying it so far...just wating for the snow to melt round the lake!


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

Black VP-Free for me!....


----------



## motowncyclist13 (May 5, 2007)

*old school chillin*

pretty rare ride here by what i've seen, i like older bikes a little better. even pre-disc mount though! oh yeah!

my alpinestars mtb


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

here, is mine just rebuilt the fork, oil, bushings,seals,porting and new lowers off course.


----------



## snowforner15 (Oct 27, 2006)

pvflyer said:


> here, is mine just rebuilt the fork, oil, bushings,seals,porting and new lowers off course.


thats a sick bike.. excuse my ignorance.. but what is it??


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Duncon tosa inu.


----------



## trailripper (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## norcobryce (Jan 27, 2007)




----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

not another one!!!!!


----------



## poppedtire (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Pretty much stock everything, this is my first DJ and I plan to upgrade a few things here and there over time.


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

Sunday








Nomad


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

snowforner15 said:


> thats a sick bike.. excuse my ignorance.. but what is it??


 Thank you......dunconbikes.com,


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

*ok...I'll play along too.*

Brand new and shiny. About 15hrs on her so far. 
Still waiting(come on hurry up I'm starting to feel jipped) for the forks to loosen up a bit. Have yet to feel broken in.

Haven't had a chance to do shuttles on this thing yet so I've pedaled it up many many hills, and enjoyed every downhill section too though.

Have yet to find anything to really push the limits of the bike. The back end just feels so smooth over anything I throw at it.

ok..enough...no one asked for a bike reveiw.:madman:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

mine...ol woody....been spending a lot of time in the tanning booth lately


----------



## DRTRIDR (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm really diggin' the bike. Truly innovative DH design..... No rear suspension, 0" travel triple clamp fork, 61 degree head angle, no seat, wooden (not carbon) bars, 4mm stem, no pedals, no brakes, 1.5" wide solid wood tires, NO SHOES, riding gear you can wear to the bar!!! I....I can't believvv....:eekster: You are a genius!!!

Oh wait- No shifters? SMT is a single speeder???


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

DRTRIDR said:


> I'm really diggin' the bike. Truly innovative DH design..... No rear suspension, 0" travel triple clamp fork, 61 degree head angle, no seat, wooden (not carbon) bars, 4mm stem, no pedals, no brakes, 1.5" wide solid wood tires, NO SHOES, riding gear you can wear to the bar!!! I....I can't believvv....:eekster: You are a genius!!!
> 
> Oh wait- No shifters? SMT is a single speeder???


no....the front pivots between the slits......hardtail for dirt jumping in the rear.....the wood is suprisely light...bike weighs 64 pounds even


----------



## Gemini (Jan 29, 2004)

*Judge DH*

Here's my rig...


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

*My Franken-Fuji*

I as well have posted her before, but I put on a new rear shock, bash guard and a Minion up front, so it is legal to show her again. lol..

I call her the Franken-Fuji..... and a damn nice ride, very comfortable. The only thing original on the bike is the frame and the rear cassette. 
Thank you PRICEPOINT! :thumbsup:


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

pvflyer said:


> here, is mine just rebuilt the fork, oil, bushings,seals,porting and new lowers off course.


That is a beautiful bike right there, white is sooooo smooth.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Dark-Rider (Apr 14, 2007)

mine 









:thumbsup:


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

poppedtire said:


>


That bike is sweet, but what Kona is that?? The rocker arms look different than anything I am familiar with.


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Loving mine,


----------



## Snowpug (Apr 23, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> mine...ol woody....been spending a lot of time in the tanning booth lately


I was wondering what had ever happened to Magnum...


----------



## RageHardIntoTheBendies (May 1, 2006)

Just got her rolling on the weekend, waiiting for an MRP guide, DMR V8's and a scoper post.


----------



## DRTRIDR (Jun 26, 2006)

SMT--- I know its alot to ask, but I can't get the wooden bike out of my head. Uhh...well... uhhh... if we cross paths in Mammoth, you think I could roll it off one of the ladder drops??? Just curious! Again, the bike is a work of art! You must be proud.


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

Whafe said:


> Loving mine,


 Whafe,

The,picture on you wall and that bike they are both SIC :thumbsup: .


----------



## downhillross13 (Jun 21, 2006)

what kinda of DT swiss wheels are on taht sunday?


----------



## CBiDrive (Oct 31, 2006)

Can't wait to rock the Totem this year


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

downhillross13 said:


> what kinda of DT swiss wheels are on taht sunday?


XM1750's. Its pretty much just Dt 5.1 rims laced to 440 hubs.


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

Rover Nick said:


> XM1750's. Its pretty much just Dt 5.1 rims laced to 440 hubs.


more like 240's, the EX1750 hubs aren't that beefy


----------



## yep (Sep 16, 2005)

just got a new 888 for it. sadly going to be selling soon.


----------



## Snowpug (Apr 23, 2007)

Dark-Rider said:



> mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet ride!

Are those lawn chairs or transportable launch ramps in the background...:thumbsup:


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

Here's mine after it's first ride. best bike evah!


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

jeffgothro said:


> Pretty much stock everything, this is my first DJ and I plan to upgrade a few things here and there over time.


That brings fond memories of when my bike was new 

Now its got a 66rc2x, shimano xt 4pots, lockon grips, deore rd, a fvcked up rim, a stripped seatpost, a broken seat, broken shifters, bent crank and its scratched up as if it was gangbanged by ferrets


----------



## bxb03a (Sep 3, 2006)

Gotta love the 7Point....


----------



## MudMuncher (Dec 16, 2006)

sodak06 said:


> I as well have posted her before, but I put on a new rear shock, bash guard and a Minion up front, so it is legal to show her again. lol..
> 
> I call her the Franken-Fuji..... and a damn nice ride, very comfortable. The only thing original on the bike is the frame and the rear cassette.
> Thank you PRICEPOINT! :thumbsup:


Wohhh dude! That might be a little much fork for that frame. I think they come speced with 140mm forks.

Just sayin... hope it holds


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

MudMuncher said:


> Wohhh dude! That might be a little much fork for that frame. I think they come speced with 140mm forks.
> 
> Just sayin... hope it holds


The complete bike did come with a 145mm Manitou Nixon. The rear travel is 150mm or 160mm. The fork is a U-turn with adjustability from 135mm to 178mm. I rarely dial it down to 135 though. The bike actually feels nice, I have had the fork on there for about 9 months with no problems. The bike holds up very well, I have had less problems with this than my roommates with their Transition Dirtbag and Haro X7. Big drops, super far gap jumps, and all the skinnys she can handle. She seems great to me, just enough smoosh.

I am in the market for a new frame, but not anytime soon. $$$ is an issue right now though.


----------



## FCLINDER (Sep 27, 2005)

My race bike for this year. 41.5 lbs now after putting the Ti rear spring on. The bike rails!!!


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

bxb03a said:


> Gotta love the 7Point....


I most certainly do.

Things I've changed since this picture:

DHX 5.0 with 400# spring
New '05 Shermann Break-out
Race Face seat post
WTB Freeride saddle
Gamut P40
FSA DH 36t ring
Specialized 2.5 Chunder tires


----------



## tomzo22 (Jul 31, 2006)

FCLINDER said:


> My race bike for this year. 41.5 lbs now after putting the Ti rear spring on. The bike rails!!!


Is that a funn snow camo saddle? is it any good?

another question, where does the weight come from in that build? everything looks well above board, but it should easily be able to break the 40lb barrier. Or is it just the frame?

Nice bike tho


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

the demo 8 wuth the dt swiss2350 wheels is so sick congrats to the owner i am jelous


----------



## Crow (Feb 14, 2007)

Welp, I'm new to these bikes. I been a Cat 1 roadie, I been a XC racer dude, and I am ALWAYS and FOREVER a 20" dirt jumper. But I just built my first freerider, though I have always been a freerider. I ain't never had any suspension at all 'til a month or so ago. I built this offa e-bay and leftovers from folks I know. I got less than 800 in the entire bike. I know folks have bagged on these old frames but I'm diggin it all to hell, total blast.


----------



## momotaro (Jul 8, 2005)

I ditched the Hayes brakes and replaced them with Juicy 7's.


----------



## cranberry (Nov 15, 2005)

I'll bite...


----------



## mothahucker (Feb 6, 2006)

chooofoojoo said:


> Here's mine after it's first ride. best bike evah!


man, you're bike is the sh!t, bro. Now you need to learn how to ride it to its full potential . seriously. at keystone this year, i wanna see some nose-manuals down three-step, three-sixties of jaws, and a few front flips of the cheese wedge. you no longer have any excuses not to. But keep in mind how nice myyyyy rig is gonna be once i get those upgrades for it that i won't shut up about..... . i still can't get over how TALL those pinits of yours are. lets go shuttle you know where next week, a'ight?


----------



## KonaStinky05 (Dec 18, 2004)

I just sold my Faith a few days ago:









I picked this up today


----------



## devilsfanforlife (Mar 3, 2004)

This is mine. Pic is from a few months ago, I have since added a Jr T, new cranks, new pedals, new seat, new wheels, new dearilleur, and new bars.


----------



## poppedtire (Apr 1, 2007)

sodak06 said:


> That bike is sweet, but what Kona is that?? The rocker arms look different than anything I am familiar with.


2001 Stab Dee-Lux


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

Astrix Huckster


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

devilsfanforlife said:


> This is mine. Pic is from a few months ago, I have since added a Jr T, new cranks, new pedals, new seat, new wheels, new dearilleur, and new bars.


Nice spokes


----------



## M1_joel (Mar 9, 2004)

Dark-Rider said:


> mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That thing is SICK.

mine is getting close


----------



## FCLINDER (Sep 27, 2005)

tomzo22 said:


> Is that a funn snow camo saddle? is it any good?
> 
> another question, where does the weight come from in that build? everything looks well above board, but it should easily be able to break the 40lb barrier. Or is it just the frame?
> 
> Nice bike tho


Yes it is and it works great for DH. Weight is 225grams. If it were Ti it would be better.

Frame is 12.5 lbs. The stock build is 46 out of the box with some heavy parts on it. The stock wheels 729s were super heavy for a wheel set. I dropped must of the weight in the wheels about 2 lbs. I run Outlaws with Michelin's setup Tubeless. Rest of the weight was in the Stem, Bars, Seat, Seat Post, Chain Guide, and rear shock spring. The real only place I can drop more is in the cranks (Soon), unless I want to spend some $$$$ on lighter parts than what I have now. Not going to do that.


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

Highline -









Nicolai UFO-DS -









Nicolai Helius-ST -


----------



## gremlyn (Feb 27, 2007)

Marin Quake 7.2, my custom build...


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2007)

Mine


----------



## cranberry (Nov 15, 2005)

Err said:


> Highline -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, yeah, you and your wife's awesome fleet 

*What? No comment on how familiar my Uzzi looks?*


----------



## dh_rider. (Feb 27, 2007)

here are my new ellsworths

https://www.bikemagic.com/news/images/ib05_ellsworthdare_big.jpg

https://www.bikemagic.com/news/images/ib05_ellsworthrogue_big.jpg


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

dh_rider. said:


> here are my new ellsworths
> 
> https://www.bikemagic.com/news/images/ib05_ellsworthdare_big.jpg
> 
> https://www.bikemagic.com/news/images/ib05_ellsworthrogue_big.jpg


the orange paintjob is SICKKKKKK
the blueish one is not bad either


----------



## ChromedToast (Sep 19, 2006)

The 50ish pound beast.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

dh_rider. said:


> here are my new ellsworths
> 
> https://www.bikemagic.com/news/images/ib05_ellsworthdare_big.jpg
> 
> https://www.bikemagic.com/news/images/ib05_ellsworthrogue_big.jpg


huh. is that a _*plastic*_ gearbox on that orange Dare? interesting desgin if it is indeed plastic.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Crow said:


> Welp, I'm new to these bikes. I been a Cat 1 roadie, I been a XC racer dude, and I am ALWAYS and FOREVER a 20" dirt jumper. But I just built my first freerider, though I have always been a freerider. I ain't never had any suspension at all 'til a month or so ago. I built this offa e-bay and leftovers from folks I know. I got less than 800 in the entire bike. I know folks have bagged on these old frames but I'm diggin it all to hell, total blast.


Your stuffed barney toy is off the sicktor scale :eekster:


----------



## jaketone (May 11, 2007)

(yes its for sale too)


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

cranberry said:


> Yeah, yeah, you and your wife's awesome fleet
> 
> *What? No comment on how familiar my Uzzi looks?*


hehe, yeah, I miss my old Uzzi, she was good rig. Looks good all built up again. I expect some action pics from Snowshoe!


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

i think i might have ridden THAT specific rogue at sea otter (or one with the exact same component specs, but it sounded like they didn't have billions of them sitting around)

and that dare looks sick.


----------



## cranberry (Nov 15, 2005)

Err said:


> hehe, yeah, I miss my old Uzzi, she was good rig. Looks good all built up again. I expect some action pics from Snowshoe!


Kind of strange how I had some orange parts in my build that match it. I guess it was meant to be.


----------



## odo (Mar 10, 2007)

My hardtail/freeride bike. One of the best bikes ever....


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

sure why not...might as well....









haha i love this ride


----------



## Gregory 123 (Jul 2, 2005)

*Here's my Highline*

Totem Coil
Avid Codes
FSA Crank
FSA Headset
SRAM X9 Shifters & R. Der.
XTR F. Der.
(Stinger not shown)
And other good stuff.
40 lbs.


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

*my current ride*

2001 m-1 with a fox 40


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

I guess ill play too. I just switched the brakes from Hayes El Camino's (came stock on previous dh bike) to a set of juicy 7's.

Giant Faith w/ flipped links
Rockshox Boxxer Team
Fox DHX coil
Avid Juicy 7's
Sun-ringle Eight Tracks
Answer Pro Tapers
Sram x9 derailure
Sram x7 shifters
Tioga Task Force stem
ODI ruffian lock-ons
Raceface Prodigy DH cranks
Truvativ Team Boxguide
FSA Pig DH pro headset
Kenda Nevegal 2.5s
WTB Power V


----------



## NWfreeride (Jan 23, 2007)

Ok... I'll bite.

Yeti as-x built up for the moab trip.


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (Jan 14, 2004)

momotaro said:


> I ditched the Hayes brakes and replaced them with Juicy 7's.


Your crowns are bent.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Gregory 123 said:


> Totem Coil
> Avid Codes
> FSA Crank
> FSA Headset
> ...


:eekster: :eekster: :eekster: :eekster: 
That is probably #1 on my dream bikes list


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Dusty Bottoms said:


> Your crowns are bent.


... those are drop crowns. PLEASE tell me you knew that?


----------



## SOG (Jun 21, 2006)

My VPFree...


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

=ChrisB= said:


> ... those are drop crowns. PLEASE tell me you knew that?


I think he means your fork is twisted (or bent).

Looks like thats the case.


----------



## fred.r (Sep 8, 2005)

Huck Banzai said:


> I think he means your fork is twisted (or bent).
> 
> Looks like thats the case.


Yeah, those lowers look twisted for sure.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

fred.r said:


> Yeah, those lowers look twisted for sure.


i hadnt noticed that....


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

*My 7point*

Yeeee


----------



## freeriderB (Jan 9, 2004)

*vp free*



motormonkeyr6 said:


> Yeeee


mine is no longer new...it had it's first day of shuttling last weekend...


----------



## me_versus_u (Jan 4, 2007)

Here's mine


----------



## Nickster (Oct 14, 2006)

...06' Preston Fr...


----------



## momotaro (Jul 8, 2005)

fred.r said:


> Yeah, those lowers look twisted for sure.


It might be an optical illusion. When I look at the bike, it doesn't look bent like it does in the pic.

Is there a way I can check the alignment just to be sure? :madman: :madman: 

EDIT: Thanks or the heads up guys...I would have never noticed that!


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

momotaro said:


> It might be an optical illusion. When I look at the bike, it doesn't look bent like it does in the pic.
> 
> Is there a way I can check the alignment just to be sure? :madman: :madman:
> 
> EDIT: Thanks or the heads up guys...I would have never noticed that!


Hmmm, if it was that bent, you should feel the fork with a LOT of stiction...
maybe it is the angle??


----------



## fred.r (Sep 8, 2005)

momotaro said:


> It might be an optical illusion. When I look at the bike, it doesn't look bent like it does in the pic.
> 
> Is there a way I can check the alignment just to be sure? :madman: :madman:
> 
> EDIT: Thanks or the heads up guys...I would have never noticed that!


If they are twisited, the front wheel won't sit right in the center of your lowers. 
It could very well be just a weird light effect from your picture. 
If they are twisted, loosen up all your crown, axle, pinch, and stem bolts to untwist the lowers.


----------



## Gregory 123 (Jul 2, 2005)

*You won't be sorry if you get one.*



545cu4ch said:


> :eekster: :eekster: :eekster: :eekster:
> That is probably #1 on my dream bikes list


The bike is amazingly solid, like it was carved out of a single piece of metal. The Industry 9 wheels are also great, so solid and stiff. The bike makes no noise, the guys I ride with all comment with envy about how silent it is. Highly recommend.
greg


----------



## proxy (Oct 19, 2006)

My additions.......distortion tests with a new wide angle lens....lol!

Just click the thumbs


----------



## esquire (Jan 12, 2004)

*Optical illusion...*



fred.r said:


> If they are twisited, the front wheel won't sit right in the center of your lowers.
> It could very well be just a weird light effect from your picture.
> If they are twisted, loosen up all your crown, axle, pinch, and stem bolts to untwist the lowers.


I think its an optical illusion. If you look at the upper side of the left leg, you'll notice some shine from the stancions, that makes it look like the amount of left leg showing is thinner. If that was the case, up top would have virtually no left leg showing and the entire left leg whould be showing down low. I think its pretty clear you can see the illusion if you look carefully.


----------



## Ro.nin (Jun 3, 2005)

VP Free with goodies... Waiting for the white Syncros pedals.
She's seen the bike park already. This bike's a LOT of fun.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Ro.nin said:


> VP Free with goodies... Waiting for the white Syncros pedals.
> She's seen the bike park already. This bike's a LOT of fun.


Your bike can stand on its own! :eekster:


----------



## Ro.nin (Jun 3, 2005)

545cu4ch said:


> Your bike can stand on its own! :eekster:


It's the old bike-mag trick. Wanna know?


----------



## MTB-AHOLIC (Oct 8, 2005)

someone needs to sticky this...anyway here's my baby..:thumbsup: frame just came in a couple weeks ago. And I know I know, the suspention seatpoast is gay; it's just temperary. The frame requires a wierd seatpost size. This is also a somewhat old pic. In the pix below it is not done (no cranks or cabels). But it is done now.


----------



## stepanov (May 9, 2006)

Ro.nin said:


> It's the old bike-mag trick. Wanna know?


I wanna know!!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Ro.nin said:


> It's the old bike-mag trick. Wanna know?


Someone grabs it, then lets go and you take the picture real quick...


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

> Someone grabs it, then lets go and you take the picture real quick...


......really?


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

> Here's mine after it's first ride. best bike evah!


*drool* *boner*


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

Wow, lots of supremely droolworthy bikes in here..... I love it! 

Here's my '06 Uzzi VPX.

Crappy pic in the laundry room:










Action pic from an "XC" ride earlier this week.










I heart my Uzzi....


----------



## Ro.nin (Jun 3, 2005)

Yup.

Have the wife hold it in position. Focus on the frame, then have her let go of the bike and step out of the frame. Snap a shot and have her catch it BEFORE it hits the ground... 

That's how they do it in the bike mags too. The result is pretty cool.
*
Note:* A girfriend will do just fine, not necessary to marry her. 
Oh, and for SMT it can be someone that he paid for...


----------



## theoxymoron (Jul 23, 2006)

nice bikes guys, once my wheels arrive i will post some as well. keep em comin!


----------



## proxy (Oct 19, 2006)

Ro.nin said:


> Yup.
> 
> Have the wife hold it in position. Focus on the frame, then have her let go of the bike and step out of the frame. Snap a shot and have her catch it BEFORE it hits the ground...
> 
> That's how they do it in the bike mags too. The result is pretty cool..


Uhm.....why not just use a small metal rod under a peddle (skewer or screw driver) and Photo Shop it out? Way less risk to your baby It was under the peddle and mostly behind the tire in this one, so I guess not the best example since it needed next to no PS, but you get the idea


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Gregory 123 said:


> The bike is amazingly solid, like it was carved out of a single piece of metal. The Industry 9 wheels are also great, so solid and stiff. The bike makes no noise, the guys I ride with all comment with envy about how silent it is. Highly recommend.
> greg


Haha, your wheels cost as much as my bike. I couldnt afford that in a hundred years (well maybe not that much )


----------



## momotaro (Jul 8, 2005)

esquire said:


> I think its an optical illusion. If you look at the upper side of the left leg, you'll notice some shine from the stancions, that makes it look like the amount of left leg showing is thinner. If that was the case, up top would have virtually no left leg showing and the entire left leg whould be showing down low. I think its pretty clear you can see the illusion if you look carefully.


Ok, thanks for everyone's input. Now I know exactly what to do if I have a bent stanchion. lol

I was able to get a better look at the bike today and esquire is right, it is the light reflecting off the stanchion that makes it look bent.

I have another pic of the bike at a different angle which shows everything lined up. I'll post it when I get a chance (if anyone cares hehehe).

*edit:* Added new pictures.


----------



## Gregory 123 (Jul 2, 2005)

*100 years is a long time.*



545cu4ch said:


> Haha, your wheels cost as much as my bike. I couldnt afford that in a hundred years (well maybe not that much )


Don't sell yourself short. There will definitely be a time in your life when you can and if you want to will afford any kind of bike you want. I know this is totally the wrong forum but the power of lists is amazing. Whatever you want write it down and put it someplace where you can see it on a daily basis, get it into your gray matter and see what happens. The bike will come along a lot faster than you can imagine...if that's what you really want.


----------



## jezhkrider (Mar 22, 2006)

sorry not the best pics:
1. SC Nomad, DHX5 Coil, Van36 07, Easton Monkey Light Bar, Thompson 60mm stem and Elite seatpost. Mavic 823's on Hadley hubs running 2.5 HR front and Minion R 2.35 tubless with stans. RF Deus Crank, Avid J7's with goodridge hoses and pads, hope floating rotors. XO shifters and R Mech with XT front running dbl ring. Crank Bros Mallet pedals.

2. SC VP Free, with newly fitted Marz66 RC2X 07 ( replaces the 888RC2X for more trail orientated FR ), with RF Diablos Crank and bar, Saint brakes with goodridge hoses and pads. XO shifters and rear mech. DHX5 with Ti Spring. Mavic 823's on Hadleys with Minion F & R UST 2.5's. 8" Hope floating rotors ( not tested yet ). Atomlab Aircorp pedals. E-Thirteen DRS chain guide.


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

Gregory 123 said:


> Totem Coil
> Avid Codes
> FSA Crank
> FSA Headset
> ...


Your Highline is a work of art.  The only frame I'd even consider ditching the Uzzi for. My LBS had one last year and I had a chance to ride it. It's a wicked bike.


----------



## M1_joel (Mar 9, 2004)

proxy said:


>


WOW, that is a DAMN good looking bike!


----------



## Enduro SX (Oct 18, 2004)

*Foes Fly*

This is my 05/06 Foes Fly, with its new Marzocchi 66RC2X


----------



## Gregory 123 (Jul 2, 2005)

L. Ron Hoover said:


> Your Highline is a work of art.  The only frame I'd even consider ditching the Uzzi for. My LBS had one last year and I had a chance to ride it. It's a wicked bike.


Wow, thank you, much appreciated.


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

> Yup.
> 
> Have the wife hold it in position. Focus on the frame, then have her let go of the bike and step out of the frame. Snap a shot and have her catch it BEFORE it hits the ground...
> 
> ...


sweet thanks...ill go out and try it


----------



## proxy (Oct 19, 2006)

M1_joel said:


> WOW, that is a DAMN good looking bike!


Thanks! It started as a Giant Glory.......but I found the Perp 1 Frame had a better geometry for my needs......so it morphed into................

FRAME---PERP (1) 180-200 mm
FORK---Fox 40 RC2, 203mm
SHOCK---FOX Van R Coil (now with ti coil)
HANDLEBAR---Race Face Diabolus
GRIPS---ODI Grip Locks Oury Grips
STEM---Race Face Evolve DH 
SADDLE---Titec Berserkr DH
POST---Thompson Elite
PEDALS---Crank Brothers 50/50
SHIFTERS---SRAM X.9 Trigger
FRONT DERAILLEUR---E-Thirteen SRS Guide
REAR DERAILLEUR---SRAM X.9 short cage
BRAKES---Magura Louise BAT 8" Venti Rotors
LEVERS---Louis BAT
CASSETTE---SRAM PG980 11-34T
CHAIN---SRAM
CRANKS---Race Face Evolve DH, 38t ring
BB---Race Face Evolve X Type
RIMS---Mavic EX729
HUBS---Sunn Ringle Abbah
SPOKES---CT Competition
TIRES---Big Earl Gumbi-Sc


----------



## danyiluska (Sep 20, 2006)

*Compliment+a question*

I liked the two dirtbags, but all the rigs are VERY nice.
*Now* all the pics in this forum always showing bikes clean as hell and like new.
I know most of them ARE new, but if they not: have you guys EVER scratch it
ot fall off/crash?


----------



## proxy (Oct 19, 2006)

danyiluska said:


> I liked the two dirtbags, but all the rigs are VERY nice.
> *Now* all the pics in this forum always showing bikes clean as hell and like new.
> I know most of them ARE new, but if they not: have you guys EVER scratch it
> ot fall off/crash?


Hehehe.......... Take pics the day their built up, cause they never look as good after that!


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

^^thats what i did hahah:thumbsup:


----------



## MudMuncher (Dec 16, 2006)

L. Ron Hoover said:


> Wow, lots of supremely droolworthy bikes in here..... I love it!
> 
> Here's my '06 Uzzi VPX.
> 
> ...


God I love that fork. Too bad I sold it

Best adjustable travel fork ever made. No questions. It rips!


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

MudMuncher said:


> God I love that fork. Too bad I sold it
> 
> Best adjustable travel fork ever made. No questions. It rips!


You can still buy them new... I guess they werent that popular. Its a great fork, but the 66SL weighs 1.2 lbs less 

L Ron, nice ride :thumbsup:


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

Scratches are nothing to be ashamed of. These are hardcore badges of honor!:cornut: 

But still, take care of your bike.


----------



## goldinjohn (Oct 25, 2006)

*Sick .*


----------



## FR dragon rider (Jan 22, 2007)

realy nice fly.


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

Gregory 123 said:


> Wow, thank you, much appreciated.


I calls 'em like I sees 'em, and that's a beautiful bike.


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

davec113 said:


> You can still buy them new... I guess they werent that popular. Its a great fork, but the 66SL weighs 1.2 lbs less
> 
> L Ron, nice ride :thumbsup:


Likewise! 

That's the colour I wanted, but it would have meant a 3 month vs 2 week wait for the grey.
I'm really happy with my fork, it's perfect for my purposes because we don't have any lift accessed or shuttle-able DH trails here so we have to ride/hike up everything and I do a fair amount of trail riding. The ability to change the geometry of the bike is really useful. Plus the damping is ace and the Maxle rules!!

As for scratches, there are lots on mine, just look at my fork lowers.


----------



## MTB-AHOLIC (Oct 8, 2005)

here it is finished as opposed to the pic I posted earlier. Still waiting on the new seat-post.


----------



## Mountainbikextremist (Jan 15, 2005)

My pimped out 05 Kona Coiler


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

derfernerf said:


> *drool* *boner*


Thanks :thumbsup: i'm glad my ride gives you sexual pleasure.. lol. :eekster:


----------



## rarroyo (Oct 9, 2006)

*Newly built Astrix Huckster!*

Just finished this beast...

Specs:
Frame: Astrix Huckster
Fork: Domain 180mm
Shock: Manitou 4-Way
Crank: LX
Guide: Stinger
Wheels: Transition Revolution
Tires: WTB Timberwolf 2.5
Seatpost: Syncros
Seat: B-17 Bomber

-R


----------



## trailripper (Apr 30, 2007)

missed this awhile ago, might as well show off my shittt

on a side note, im looking to trade the v10 frame for something a little more pedable, like a vp free or nomad maybe. also, selling either bike/frame isnt out of the question either. need to cut down to one bike










and...


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

proxy said:


> Thanks! It started as a Giant Glory.......but I found the Perp 1 Frame had a better geometry for my needs......so it morphed into................
> 
> FRAME---PERP (1) 180-200 mm
> FORK---Fox 40 RC2, 203mm
> ...


Nice bike, Nice houses in the background!


----------



## k.kazantzoglou (Feb 10, 2007)

rarroyo said:


> Just finished this beast...
> 
> Specs:
> Frame: Astrix Huckster
> ...


And what a beautifull beast it is :arf:


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Why not?










Addict.

Unseen: 160mm rotors, new Juicy 7 brakes (black with ano red), Azonic Accelerator pedals.


----------



## bluemountainrider (Jan 24, 2007)

*How long til I break it?*

All the gay stickers have since been removed


----------



## paintmc (Mar 21, 2006)

View attachment 279792

View attachment 279793


bad pics of my sweet ride........rides like a dream


----------



## ikilledkenny2 (Sep 30, 2006)

ecloney said:


> All the gay stickers have since been removed


That is the nicest DJ/freeride hardtail I have ever seen.


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

Holy necropost batman!


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

It rides alot better than it looks I swear:


----------



## freerider_07 (May 13, 2007)

Everyone... Sweet RIdes!!!!!!

Ill post pics of mine (once it comes) 

Im just waiting on FedEx to get it here ...


----------



## Ride320 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Mine...*

My 2003 Stinky Dee-Lux

06 boxxer ride w/ e 13 ali integrated stem
racefae prdigy dh cranks
sram x7 drivtrain
Vuelta excalibur dh wheels w/ marz 20mm front hub
maxxis mobsters


----------



## bluemountainrider (Jan 24, 2007)

I waited two months for my '08 36 Talas. The wheels took longer. I gave up on Azonic and Pro-dealed some nice wheels from the neutral country. I just went over the bars a couple minutes ago and caught my knee on my nice long steerer tube. Yes I know, "cut it you dumbass"..... no I'm not commiting to this frame. It was 99 dollars from Adrenaline, but it's nice. I'm looking at eiter a Fly or Intense 6.6


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

paintmc said:


> View attachment 279792
> 
> View attachment 279793
> 
> ...


quick question - how much does she weigh?


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Here's my Ibex Zone... currently in the works as you can see in the pic...


----------



## patrickgqa (May 10, 2007)

*Here's mine!!*

My 07 Big Hit 3


----------



## paintmc (Mar 21, 2006)

chooofoojoo said:


> quick question - how much does she weigh?


I am not 100% sure but I would guess it is around 46 to 50lbs.


----------



## Snowpug (Apr 23, 2007)

^^That 07 "rusty" BH is sweet looking.:thumbsup:


----------



## fert (Jan 1, 2007)

*freshly built up socom*

here she is 








so f-ing happy   :thumbsup:


----------



## Newbie Wan Kenobi (Aug 16, 2006)

here's mine 

7 point 5 and reign 3


----------



## RoccoKlein (Aug 14, 2006)

fert said:


> here she is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that looks sick.....

what do you do on it? strictly DH?

RK


----------



## Trav2343 (Jun 19, 2007)

whats the deal with these bikes weighing 40-50 pounds, my 99' haro weighing 35.4 pounds (i may of weighed it on a bathroom scale... )


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Trav2343 said:


> whats the deal with these bikes weighing 40-50 pounds, my 99' haro weighing 35.4 pounds (i may of weighed it on a bathroom scale... )


thats cause we dont want anything to break... my old setup weighed 44lbs and i still broke the fork... it was a 2002 Marzocchi Monster T.... lol


----------



## Trav2343 (Jun 19, 2007)

oh, thats a good idea, the swing arm cracked on my 99' haro so their replacing it with a 04' extreme x3 frame


----------



## amish_matt (Aug 18, 2006)

My wood:




























Since then it has proper DH tires, and 100% more dirt.


----------



## jonnyp (Sep 1, 2005)

here's mine about 5min. after being built


----------



## Discord (Jun 22, 2007)

*Surly Instigator*

My Surly Instigator


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

fert said:


> here she is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


r u that kid from the Cougar on the SXT, i was on a polished Faith, we talked at the top before the start


----------



## Snowpug (Apr 23, 2007)

^Nice Preston.


----------



## HeavyRider (Mar 11, 2005)

Heres Mine


----------



## oldjoe38 (May 16, 2007)

heres mine, think ill be getting a new session tomorrow thoug


----------



## Phillip McKrack (Sep 5, 2006)

now with XO shifter and atom lab trail king pedals









some what of a table








movin the limb..ha


----------



## brodieboy (Apr 9, 2007)

My baby...


----------



## Mikey_C (Mar 8, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> mine...ol woody....been spending a lot of time in the tanning booth lately












i cant believe no one picked up on the fact Dave chapelle riding the wooden bike! So thats where he was during his hiatus from his show.

my ride...much uglier now


----------



## buccilli15 (Mar 28, 2007)

My 2006 Coiler


----------



## Camarokyle (May 31, 2007)

Phillip McKrack said:


> now with XO shifter and atom lab trail king pedals
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn! Totally dig the bike. Good match with the drinks :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowpug (Apr 23, 2007)

Mikey_C said:


> my ride...much uglier now


Sick rocket!:thumbsup:


----------



## gardov (May 7, 2007)

my socom


----------



## nickgto (Dec 29, 2005)

Here is my all-around ride. I think this is the only KHS FR2000 left active in this messageboard


----------



## beamer (Sep 2, 2005)

*My Jack of All '04 Bullit*

















*We've got some pretty rocky runs.*


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

My Nomad about a month ago before I decided to part her out to fund a proper DH bike build


----------



## mbcbulldog (Dec 10, 2006)

my bike...


----------



## sis (Jul 11, 2007)

Here's mine, sorry about the crap pic


----------



## IHLandon (Jul 26, 2007)

Well heres mine. Not the best bike in here but i sure love it!


----------



## kazlx (Jun 13, 2005)




----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

IHLandon said:


> Well heres mine. Not the best bike in here but i sure love it!


having derailleur issues?


----------



## BridgerSkier (May 18, 2005)

Just got this last week!


----------



## IHLandon (Jul 26, 2007)

yea. haha my derailleur hanger broke on my last ride


----------



## Mikey_C (Mar 8, 2005)

HeavyRider said:


> Heres Mine
> 
> View attachment 280383


that is a sick stable of rides you got there, including the c230 sport(i miss that car) but I have to ask...garmin on a dh rig??? I assume you use if for altititue and speed, etc. which acutally seems like a cool idea. I just know that a $200 would not last too long on my bike..and with my luck prob only one run.


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

Damn. You jacked my thread title.


----------



## sworksrob (Jul 4, 2006)

*Rocking The Giant DH Badger*

Just built this up last night with the usual chainguide spacing issues! After some hacking and sawing i found something reasonably functional! 
Seems smooth in the hardcore rand down the driveway!


----------



## chris_f (Jul 2, 2007)

Nice, but those pedals has to go, guy!


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

i shot this on my way to work this morning.


----------



## sworksrob (Jul 4, 2006)

chris_f said:


> Nice, but those pedals has to go, guy!


But its for charity! :thumbsup:


----------



## TheMauler (Aug 13, 2007)

pvflyer said:


> here, is mine just rebuilt the fork, oil, bushings,seals,porting and new lowers off course.


****EN SICK


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

BridgerSkier said:


> Just got this last week!


2007 size large, right? Stoked for ya...


----------



## TheMauler (Aug 13, 2007)

IHLandon said:


> Well heres mine. Not the best bike in here but i sure love it!


bro so sick


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Heres mine... XD


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

sworksrob said:


> Just built this up last night with the usual chainguide spacing issues! After some hacking and sawing i found something reasonably functional!
> Seems smooth in the hardcore rand down the driveway!


That x.7 isn't worthy of that gold chain


----------

